# In the brush



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Time to get the waders on...there be fish in the trees























Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice job! Minnows or plastic?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Jig and minnows...8 to 12 inches deep...soft bottom held more than hard bottom... male's just starting to milt.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s a nice batch, I got out today and did the same program, 14 crappie ,four bass ,and a gill. Right around the brush and willow tree bases. Mostly shallow depth. Some females eggs really mushy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Mosquito lake brush it's that time


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I got like 7 crappie in 3 trips to Kirwin, the a few days ago It was game on, Note to self......water needs to be in upper 50's low 60's before they get their wood on.....


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep...I think its gonna be a shorter than usual window this year.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Made a second trip to marks bait and went back wading this morning. Different spot was just as good. Kept 18 and tossed at least ten smaller ones . A few bass and perch. Got some as shallow as knee deep and bobber set about a foot. Ran out of three dz minnows ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Got screwed by work my plans busted on going I'll be out Friday


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Snag, you definitely got the program down...I had to work late today but maybe I'll get out there tomorrow.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ll be back again in the am, somewhere on the Branch, nice fishing and no one in sight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Back from the branch, crappies still active today, went with plastics and gulp minnows for a change up. They were taking them as good as a minnow. Kept a half dozen and tossed quite a few back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

